# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spellbee's Spring Competition 2017 Signups

## spellbee2

_April showers bring May flowers. May flowers bring bees and pollen and OH GOD THE ALLERGIES!_
Did you blink? It's already time for another gosh dang lucid competition! If you've never been part of one of my competitions, check out my previous comps here, here, here, here, and/or here to see how it works.

If you are interested in joining:
  1. Vote in the above poll to pick which dates work best for you.
  2. Reply to this post with:
     - What league you would like to join
     - Your average rate of lucidity
     - Your best guess as to your availability during the competition, on a scale of 1-5 (1 - incredibly busy, 5 - completely free)

The rates listed by the leagues are suggestions, but if you're feeling bold, feel free to try a higher league.

*NOTE*: Failing to stay active for the entire 2 weeks of the competition (unless some kind of notice is given) will cause you to be suspended from joining the following competition. *Please don't join unless you are reasonably certain your can contribute for the entire length of the competition*.


*Spoiler* for _Ineligible from registering (inactivity in previous comp)_: 



ViIe
Raed3700
Geekyman
Corona




*Expert League* - 1 lucid/2 nights to 1+ lucids/night
dolphin
obfusc8
sivason
Him
Naturespirit

*Intermediate League* - 1 lucid/week to 1 lucid/3 nights
Jacob46719
Saizaphod
cooleymd
Raipat
DawnEye11
MadMonkey
Valis1
Nfri

*Beginner League* - less than 1 lucid/week
spellbee2
lunagoddess
Letaali
KevNice
ExothermReacton
Nefets
LeaoLouro
Nebulus
JonBingus
JoannaB
StaySharp
HenrikUPI
KingCobra
Occipitalred
Cookino
Elaol

---------------------------------------------------------

I'm putting myself in the Beginner League this time around due to being busy and my terrible lucidity as of late (1 every 2+ weeks).

----------


## lunagoddess

Yay! Another competition!

League: Beginner
Average Rate of Lucidity: Less than once per week
Availability: 4/14/-4/30 = 4. Otherwise 3

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join the expert league. I've been averaging around 5-7 LDs/week. My availability is 5 for all dates.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I was under a tornado warning today, I recorded audio of close lightning, and now I find this thread? Today just keeps getting better!

Intermediate League
12.2 LDs per month (last 6 months) [Improvement over last time; it was 10.7 then!]
Availability: 4 (3 if it's the first poll option)

I'm pumped. LET'S DO IT

----------


## Saizaphod

Sswweeeeet! Intermediate league please  :Bliss:  Availability 4

----------


## Letaali

Sai pressured me into joining.

Beginner league, cause I'm terrible.
1 lucid per 3 weeks is my current rate. Absolute trash, if I can be so frank. 
Availability is somewhere around 4.13 - 4.20

----------


## KevNice

Id like to sign up!

Beginner league here too. Availability shouldnt be an issue, as I will be sleeping anyway  :smiley: 

Ive only had about 3 lucids in my life, and two of them occurred during this week. So I dont have enough LD data to say how frequent they will be...

Kev

----------


## FryingMan

Have fun.   No point for me to sign up as it will coincide with my month-long dreaming interruption due to jet lag from an international business trip

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I'll join! I'll be in expert league, I have about 1-3 lds/night, 
and I'm about 2-3 busy.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Here we go again! Going to join the beginner league this time as university is major sleep stealer. Would rate my availability 3. Currently my LD rate is super instable. It can range from 1 LD/2 days to 1 LD/2 weeks. So I wll go with 1 LD/week I guess.

----------


## Nefets

League: Beginner
Average Rate of Lucidity: Less than once per week
Availability: 2-2.3

----------


## LeaoLouro

I'll join too!  Beginner league since my lucidity rate is 1 LD/week.
Let's see if I have more luck this time. My availability should be 3.5

----------


## Nebulus

Hi all, I haven't has a lucid that I remember since last competition. Intention clearly is all, in my case. So thanks for the opportunity to get me out of this rut.

----------


## obfusc8

I've been hosting an LD comp on another site, so my own recall and lucidity has been fluctuating between incredible and non-existent. Good news is, that finishes on the 14th, so perfect timing.  ::D: 

Expert league... 4 or 5 lucids a week roughly
Availability... should be no problem 4+

----------


## JonBingus

Count me in!

Beginner League
Availability 2/5, I may miss one or two days due to travel.

----------


## cooleymd

cooleymd intermediate, current rate about 1-2 per week
I still have yet to really find a new place to live and so have voted for sooner
but assuming I a continuous place to live and sleep I should be avaliability 4ish

My new S+ from ResMed has made me lazy and I don't jornal dreams at all,
I just let the danm thing make graphs for me.  

Lately I haven't even woken after all but one dream per night
so I need to get back into some more serious effort  :smiley: 

Soon I am off to sleep for Lucid 149th total / 144th intentional / 139th since joinging dream views
So I will target 160 total lucid dreams by the end of the competition  :smiley: 

hopefully I will have some of them during it and not too many before  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

I will sign up.
Put me in expert.

Number of lucids varies wildly. Could be as few as 2 a week, but can also be multiple in a night.
Available 3/5

----------


## JoannaB

I would like to participate.  :smiley:  I participated in DV competitions years ago. This Is perfect because I seem to have hit a bit of a shrimp and need a boost of more motivation. Prefer sooner, but am flexible on timing.
Beginner
Less than one LD a month
Busy life but I expect to participate every night in the competition

----------


## StaySharp

Saizaphod was so kind to let me another one is coming and as usual I'd like to sign up. My availability is like a... 3 or so this time.
I've made some serious improvements in my head over the last weeks but my lucidity rate is still abysmal, so beginner it is.

----------


## Raipat

Please sign me up in the intermediate league. Availability 3
LD count depends on effort and whether I "cheat" with tech and supplements...

----------


## EnricoXVS

Hello,i don't know my lucid rate since i have done only 9 LDs scattered in different days,
but i suppose i'm new to this forum so put me on Beginner League,
i think i can be available this days
because i installed fastweb's modem today so maybe : 3/5
Anyway i have some questions...
But to win i only need to do more lucid than others?
Or there are other factors in-game?
There are prizes for these competitions?
How you will verify that nobody will cheating,saying that they had lucid dreams in days they didn't?

----------


## KingCobra

Ready for this comp!
Beginner League
Availability: 5

----------


## spellbee2

> Anyway i have some questions...
> But to win i only need to do more lucid than others?
> Or there are other factors in-game?
> There are prizes for these competitions?
> How you will verify that nobody will cheating,saying that they had lucid dreams in days they didn't?



Most of your questions can be answered by checking out the previous competitions. All the rules are essentially the same. I linked to all the previous comps in my initial post.

There's no prizes that we give - extra motivation for lucidity is its own reward. And everything's on an honor system, we're all just here to have fun anyway.

----------


## Saizaphod

> i'm new to this forum 
> 
> But to win i only need to do more lucid than others? Or there are other factors in-game?There are prizes for these competitions?How you will verify that nobody will cheating,saying that they had lucid dreams in days they didn't?



Welcome to the forum!


1. You get most of the points by doing different things _while_ lucid, but you get points from dreams, fragments, DJ comments and from the lucids themselves too. Even if you don't get any lucids you can still rack up quite a bit of points with regular dream recall. You can check the previous comp threads for details ( previous one ).

*Spoiler* for _ Dream control from which you get points for an example_: 




 Interact with a Dream Character 
 Practice a Waking Life Hobby 
 Ask for Advice 
 Eat/Drink Something
 Use an Electronic Device 
 Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control
 Fly 
 Telekinesis 
 Super Strength
 Super Speed 
 Gain Invulnerability 
 Basic Summoning 
 Basic Unsummoning/Banishing 
 Object/DC Changing 
 Push your hand through a solid object 
 Partial Transformation 
 Invisibility 
 Change Gravity 
 DC Manipulation / Mind Control
 Unspecified Dream Control
 Teleport 
 Element Manipulation
 Fully Phase through Big Solid Object 
 Advanced Flying 
 Advanced Summoning 
 Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing
 Mass Telekinesis 
 Advanced Object/DC Changing
 Time Control 
 Full Transformation



2. The competitions end with winner celebrations, I think that's the reward  :smiley: 

Example 1
Example 2
Example 3 ( Please,  more celebrations like this  ::D:  )

3. We trust each other. Honor system is the very first rule in these competitions. Lucid dreams must be posted too. 

If you have any more questions don't hesitate to ask.  :smiley:

----------


## EnricoXVS

Oh understood i read the other competition anyway i have other two questions :
i should assign the total points of my dreams using ur method or someone will judge my dream and assign me my points?
But isn't a deprivation of freedom the fact that if we do the things u said we gain more points?
Boh i think i will follow only few objectives u said then i will do my tasks

----------


## Saizaphod

> i should assign the total points of my dreams using ur method or someone will judge my dream and assign me my points?
> But isn't a deprivation of freedom the fact that if we do the things u said we gain more points?



Everyone counts their points themselves. You can ask spellbee to correct your points later if you're unsure. 
Do what you want in the lucid dream  :smiley:  Don't focus on getting points (unless you want to), you can count the points from your actions later.

----------


## Occipitalred

Hey, Sign me up!

Beginner this time (I've been doing less than 1/week last competition I think)
availability = 3

----------


## DawnEye11

I'll join intermediate.  Availability a 3.  Hopefully this will motivate me to have more lucids.:3

----------


## Cookino

It's about that time already huh... thanks for messaging me Sai.

I'm joining the begginer's league this time. My last LD was like... 2 or 3 weeks ago? I don't even remember since it was so short and I didn't even write it down. I'm trying the CANWILD method, just gotta find the right time to set the alarm.

----------


## Him

Oh boy, here we go again. Due to school stress and bad sleep schedule my lucidity rate has dropped to around 1 every 2 days but this should be fun. Throw me in expert or intermediate wherever you want me. Let's have another fun game!

----------


## MadMonkey

> Oh boy, here we go again. Due to school stress and bad sleep schedule my lucidity rate has dropped to around 1 every 2 days but this should be fun.



I am right there with you but these competitions seem like stress busters for me so put me in the intermediate league and I will see what I can do!

----------


## Elaol

Of course, I'm in.

1. Beginner
2. Average 1 per month.
3. 4, I will try to be active every day

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I am going to have to un-sign up. I don't have time after all for this competition. I'm sorry, and good luck everyone!  :smiley:

----------


## Valis1

I'll join. Intermediate League please.

----------


## cooleymd

Well I didn't manage any luicds this weekend, but I have posted off 4 days during the competition (assuming the early start)
I will reset my goal for 150th Intentional Lucid Dream  :smiley:   [current intentional count 143]

----------


## naturespirit

Ok... I think I can do this.
Would 50 percent nights lucid be suitable for advanced?
If not put me in intermediate  :smiley:

----------


## cooleymd

It is altready the 13th in ausi kiwi etc so not many hours left to sign up slash set up comp

----------


## Nfri

Sign me in pls,  intermediate

----------


## spellbee2

The competition is now LIVE. http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2214925

If you missed out, don't fret, there's still time to join before it starts - or you can join for the second week of the competition if you've missed the start.

----------


## Azaleaj

Can I still join? I know it starts tomorrow. My availability is 4/5 and I've been lucid 1x a week or less lately so I would be in the beginner league I believe.

----------


## Mismagius

Wooo, Spring and Comp!  ::D:  

Hoping I can still jump into the competition before it begins, hadn't realized it was starting so soon! ( *O*)

I would like to join the Beginner League.

Lucidity Rate (when trying as of late): probably 1 every 2 or more, I expect it to increase during the comp like last time though.

Availability: 3

----------


## DreamSwimmer

Oooh can I still sign up? I really want to join. If I can, then put me in Intermediate please!

----------


## Man of Shred

Put me in beginner league. Avail: 1

----------


## spellbee2

Now that the teams are even, any signups past this point will start at the beginning of week 2 (Saturday, April 22nd).

----------


## Eveningsky

Would I be able to sign up for the start of week 2 then? I'd still be in the beginner league, since I have maybe 1 lucid every 2 weeks. I had a little bit more during the last competition, but my average is still about the same. Availability would be somewhere between 1 and 2. If not, it's all good of course.

----------

